# TV Wall Mount.



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Currently have a 40'' Samsung LED TV which I bought my GF when hers broke. Its main purpose was to last her while she was living where she was and it would do the job for when we purchased our own place. 

With money seeming to be spent like its going out of fashion on renovating the place - the TV will have to last us until our outgoings settle/reduce.

I'm after a super slim TV wall mount that will work with our 40'' TV and one that will also be OK if we ever go bigger? (say 50'')

Any recommendations on places to get them from? (online ideally)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Price wise in the past, we always found B&Q's mounts cheaper than most online.

Not sure if there is anything here that is suitable for you - http://www.diy.com/departments/nail...kets/tv-brackets-speaker-mounts/DIY580665.cat


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Richer sounds or tesco


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If you have a Range shop near you, they do flat wall mounts for not too bad a price, think they were a tenner. Also, B&M do them too at various sizes.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Omnimount :thumb:

http://www.omnimount.co.uk/products/tv_wall_mounts/fixed/omh/


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

Ive got a 56" samsung hanging off one of these

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271887264819?nav=SEARCH


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Van haus on amazon. 

Cost me £8.50 delivered for mine.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Used amazon or eBay many times. Cheap and no problems


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

ideally after a super slim one that keeps the tv as close as it can to the wall?


----------



## Stoogz (May 22, 2015)

I'm also looking for a TV bracket but it would need to be in a corner as I like where my TV is but I want it on the wall to get rid of the unit and all the clutter on it!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

The Omnimount one I had hung like a picture on the centre fixing and sat about an inch off the wall


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Invision cantilever bracket from amazon - quality bit of kit

Roy


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Just bought one of these






to go with one of these






so that one of these can be fitted to the wall






Not fitted yet but well made good quality products...


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

What does the VESA stand for?



Gavla said:


> Just bought one of these
> 
> IBRA® Flat TV Mount for LED&LCD TV Sizes from 23"~ 42": Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

tomlister said:


> What does the VESA stand for?


No idea but basically it is how far apart the holes on the back of the TV where the bolts go in through the back plate of the wall mount...

I think from 40" they start at 400x400....


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

VESA = Video Electronics Standards Association 

Basically any semi-decent brand and above TV out now will be compatible with a VESA wall mount. Designed to make it easier for everybody.


----------

